# Have you ever had an "Internet Friend"?



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 11, 2017)

I had a 5 year "internet  friend". She was an Aussie. We never met except online. I was areal person as was she. Neither of us was going to fly off into each others arms, or anything like that. We just were good friends. She knew everything about my family and their problems, as I knew about her family and their problems. Both of us were progressing through our illnesses. Hers got worse.
Have you ever had an internet buddy or friend?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh  Yes.  She and I go back many years.  She also posts regularly  on this forum.  

Isn''t  that right,  Old friend ?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I had a 5 year "internet  friend". She was an Aussie. We never met except online. I was areal person as was she. Neither of us was going to fly off into each others arms, or anything like that. We just were good friends. She knew everything about my family and their problems, as I knew about her family and their problems. Both of us were progressing through our illnesses. Hers got worse.
> Have you ever had an internet buddy or friend?




Yes Fuzzy, I am lucky to have several good friends I met and converse with online, both male and female.

But why do you speak of your friend in the past tense?


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 11, 2017)

Yes. I emailed with an online lady friend for eight years. When we met on what was then called a message board, she had just divorced her husband and my wife and I had split up a few months earlier. She remarried, and her new husband didn't like her having an online relationship, _reasonably_ innocent as it was, so she emailed me a good-bye. :sentimental: 

I still keep in touch by email with a guy I met while vacationing in Ireland about 6 years ago. Obviously we didn't meet online. I like having an e-pal...at least one. Having an overseas e-pal is especially interesting.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 11, 2017)

I have never had one but think I would like to.  I am just wary of it actually being a person and not a scam of some sort. I don't know how you would know it was an actual person.  I had someone message me on Facebook using messenger and I replied back and then I got a message that his FB page could not be verified so that bothered me a lot and have not responded to anyone else on FB that was not a friend or relative.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I had a 5 year "internet  friend". She was an Aussie. We never met except online. I was areal person as was she. Neither of us was going to fly off into each others arms, or anything like that. We just were good friends. She knew everything about my family and their problems, as I knew about her family and their problems. Both of us were progressing through our illnesses. Hers got worse.
> Have you ever had an internet buddy or friend?


I have quite a few internet friends.  We don't always write but when I look for them I can find them.  I had some who were just too negative, too, to contend with and luckily they went their ways.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 12, 2017)

terry123 said:


> I have never had one but think I would like to.  I am just wary of it actually being a person and not a scam of some sort. I don't know how you would know it was an actual person.  I had someone message me on Facebook using messenger and I replied back and then I got a message that his FB page could not be verified so that bothered me a lot and have not responded to anyone else on FB that was not a friend or relative.



I don't do Facebook, but I think you did the right thing there. 

You'd recognize a scam soon enough, I'm sure. If you give it another try, it's smart to create an email account just for that purpose; to give to prospective e-pals...no contacts list with friends and family on it, and no accessibility to your phone number. A profile picture is always ok, though. They aren't going to spot you amongst all the people on earth. layful:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes I have several close internet friends.. both male and female..more like an extended family than just people on the internet. They are people I can completely trust..yet I've never met any of them...but I do have all their phone numbers..


----------



## Wren (Oct 12, 2017)

I’ve had a few and, although enjoyable at the time, most have fizzled out

I would never chase anybody, if I stop hearing from them I figure they must have their reasons, or maybe they are no longer with us, who would know ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 12, 2017)

I have several that go back 20 years!!! We have a private Facebook Page that we communicate on. Most came from another forum that we no longer visit. We all can see/visit each other's home page on FB and know alot about our families..
I have met several face to face on travels through the States that they lived in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2017)

Wren said:


> I’ve had a few and, although enjoyable at the time, most have fizzled out
> 
> I would never chase anybody, if I stop hearing from them I figure they must have their reasons, or maybe they are no longer with us, who would know ?



My experience has been very similar.

I'm fortunate to have met some wonderful people on the internet over the years but eventually we go our own way.

_“Not so much two ships passing in the night as two ships sailing  together for a time but always bound for different ports.”_     - P.D. James


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2017)

I have two. Both are in state prisons. They were both convicted of murder and received life sentences, so why should I not just let them sit in there and turn to dust? Well, one was 15 and the other one was 16 when convicted. They did something really stupid and now both are full of regret. One has been in prison for 9 years and the other has been in prison for 5 years. Both are very lonely and seldom get to see anyone, including family. I have visited both of them twice and hope to go there sooner, rather than later, but just don't know when. They are in different prisons. 

The one, which is 24 now is a female. My wife and I both go to see them when the time is right for us. She "may" have an opportunity for early release, but that's way off yet. Every time a new Governor is elected, the process starts all over again. Very frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 12, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Oh  Yes.  She and I go back many years.  She also posts regularly  on this forum.
> 
> Isn''t  that right,  Old friend ?



Yep! .  We go back at least 13 years!!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2017)

OMG    How time flies.  I enjoy  ALMOST every  minute of it.   LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2017)

oldman said:


> I have two. Both are in state prisons. They were both convicted of murder and received life sentences, so why should I not just let them sit in there and turn to dust? Well, one was 15 and the other one was 16 when convicted. They did something really stupid and now both are full of regret. One has been in prison for 9 years and the other has been in prison for 5 years. Both are very lonely and seldom get to see anyone, including family. I have visited both of them twice and hope to go there sooner, rather than later, but just don't know when. They are in different prisons.
> 
> The one, which is 24 now is a female. My wife and I both go to see them when the time is right for us. She "may" have an opportunity for early release, but that's way off yet. Every time a new Governor is elected, the process starts all over again. Very frustrating, to say the least.



Oldman, you're very compassionate. You have my respect.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 12, 2017)

With 'internet buddies', there's always the "catfish" problem. A catfish is one, who trolls the net with a fake persona to get money, affection or friends. But both of us were not interested in any relationship other than net pals. The most expensive things we sent each other was fridge magnets.  For some reason,  it's easier to talk about things than with a person sitting across from you.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 12, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> With 'internet buddies', there's always the "catfish" problem. A catfish is one, who trolls the net with a fake persona to get money, affection or friends. But both of us were not interested in any relationship other than net pals. The most expensive things we sent each other was fridge magnets.  For some reason,  it's easier to talk about things than with a person sitting across from you.



I actually met falcon a few times in person, he visited me in Fresno but was a gentleman and spent the night in a hotel.  He always sent me flowers and treated me to a movie and dinner, etc.  also sent me a beautiful lladro angel for my collection.

I don't think I gave him anything. 

He was my first internet buddy, I had just lost my husband and he had just lost his wife the year before.

My kids will still occasionally inquire about him and ask if I'm still in touch with him.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 12, 2017)

I've had a lot of internet buddies over the years.   I've gotten together with 3 different friends from the now defunct PC Club Forum.  Two of my friends joined me for breakfast/lunch on a couple of occasions.  The 3rd joined me to attended the SCALE conference in L.A in 2010.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Oldman, you're very compassionate. You have my respect.



Thank you. Both of their stories are tragedies. Neither of the two should be warehoused for life. The girl was in my wife's history class at the local high school. My wife liked the girl, who she said always had her homework done on time, paid attention in class, did well on tests and showed everyone respect. Some of the stories she writes to us about that goes on in prison breaks our hearts. We are planning another visit in the near future. When my wife was still teaching, she had to get written permission from the Superintendent to visit her.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

I have several. But none of them were or are romantic connections, even though a couple of them are men. I formed real friendships with some of the people I met on Eons. We gravitated over to Facebook when Eons abruptly shut down. Some of we ladies refer to each other as "Sis". We have provided support systems for each other through a myriad of personal issues and heartaches. I've met five in person (three at once and the other two separately) and we were SO happy to finally meet one another. One of the ladies who had grown so dear to me (from Eons/FB) had her daughter drive to another state so we could meet up. I booked a room for them at my timeshare while I was going to be there, since it was closest to where they live. But she was willing to drive even further if I hadn't suggested the closer location. We had a ball and are looking forward to doing it again, perhaps next year.  Another lady grew up in my city, graduated the same year as I did from a "rival" highschool and we'd never met until FB. One internet friend is a professional musician who used to call me several times a week (now it's about once a week). When I was working on my music, she sent me some instrumental tracks to use free of charge. I took a hiatus and unfortunately when I resumed the music program I was using had lost several of the tracks, including hers. I've had the pleasure of talking on the phone with some that I have not been able to meet.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes. Just a casual friend, but we enjoy sending one another occasional updates. We share photographs sometimes as it's a common interest. Very different lifestyles, would never have met otherwise. She lives in rural New York State, so I occasionally send her boxes of Meyer lemons from our trees. We have 3 mature trees and often have more than we or local friends can use up.


----------



## Iodine (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh yes, I have some who are like 2nd family to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, male and female. I met my fiancé on the net also. Right here as a matter of fact.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 18, 2017)

It would be nice to have one but don't right now.  Was enjoying the one I had until I found out it was a fake profile so am more careful now.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes,I have a couple internet friends I met on another website similar to this one. One of my 'friends' warmly welcomed me to that site when I first joined,she lived in Norfolk,VA.We exchanged private emails&phone#'s,we would call each other every couple of months. She was in failing health,talked to her a couple days before she died in July. My other 'friend' lives in Tampa Bay,Fla we privately email each other. She surprised me last wk when she called,we had a nice,long conversation.
I have no desire to be on Facebook. Sue


----------

